# 32H vs. 36H strength?



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

im looking into getting a new SS rear hub. maybe the new Eastern one that just came out or a cheaper Atomlab GI. thing is, i have a 32H 24" mag30 rear rim right now and i wonder if i should just build up a new 36H wheel since i am already getting a hub. is 36H that much stronger then 32H?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

On a mag30, you won't notice much of a difference. Those things are tough and heavy.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

32 is bad because 2/3 is 666. sorry, but i saw jim carrey's new movie trailer.


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

On a conventional rear wheel, 36 spokes is a nice advantage, mostly because the left side spokes are at low tension, and the right side spokes have a low "bracing angle." More spokes = more lateral stiffness. 
On a 24" SS rear wheel with a stout rim, its not gonna make much difference, because the small diameter, wide / equidistant flange spacing, and load dispersion (from the strong rim) makes for plenty of lateral stiffness.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Do you need 14mm axles? If not, Nashbar Single Speed Cassette Disc hubs are $35 right now. These hubs are made by Novatec and have been sold under the On-One, Planet-X, Woodman, and Novatec brands. I went in with some friends and used a coupon code to get 20% off, making the hub $28. The hubs are available 36 hole only, use sealed bearings, has 24 splines and 4 pawls spaced to engage 2 pawls at a time resulting in 48 engagement points. One of my friends has been using one of these Nashbar hubs for street riding for a couple years and likes it enough that he got in on the order to have a second one.

You can get the 32 hole version from IRO Cycles for $40.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

hmm....thanks for all the help everyone. the mag30s are STOUT, but actually not as heavy as many would think IMO. i think i mite just go with a 32H since it is a stronger/smaller wheel.


----------

